# Help with Low Goat Temperature



## Natural Beauty Farm

One of my girls is feeling poorly and I need to get her temperature back up. I need ideas.

We had a bad storm last night and the air temp dropped quickly. She got locked away from the herd in a stall by herself all night. I found her this morning and she was acting "slow". She is my lead girl and normally is very bossy, wants to be in the middle of everything, etc... She was fine yesterday and spent most of the day "helping" me build fences.

All day today she has wanted to stay in a barn and not move. I pulled her out several times into the sun and finally locked her out of the barn so that she had to stay in a warmer area.... but she had shade so she did not overheat.

At lunch I went to take temp and could not find thermometer..... never fails. So I went to town and bought a new one. Took three goats temps and hers to make sure I was getting a good read. Other three read 102 to 102.4


Temperature? 97.5.... made her walk 1/8 mile to house and it went up to 97.9

Symptoms? Acting sluggish, does not want to drink, picked at some hay before I took temp, but has not eaten much. Did get to drink a quart of warm water.

When was the last time you wormed? 6 weeks ago

Wormed with what and how much? Cydectin 10cc

Is she pregnant? Bred 2 weeks ago

When did she last have kids? Oct 2009

Is her milk normal if she is in milk? Dried off Aug 2

What age? 6yrs

Breed? Nubian

Do you vaccinate? Yes

What do her lungs sound like when she is breathing? Fine

Have they had a change of grain? No

How long have you owned this goat? 2yrs

Alfalfa pellets 24/7
Hay 24/7
Pasture 24/7
Gets Bananas, apples, carrots as treats

Have her inside the house now so that I can keep the air temp around her from dropping tonight.


----------



## Dana

*Re: Help with Low Temps*

Sounds like you have done a lot for her already. How is her stomach movements? Can you give her a injection of B 12 so she''ll have an appitite or maybe some probiotics? I hope she perks up.

Dana


----------



## Natural Beauty Farm

Temp is at 98.8

Picking at everything like she is hungry (tissues, towels, my pants) but do not want to give her any hay until her temp is up a bit more Dana.

No Rumen sounds 
Heart and lungs sound strong
She is walking around more.
Drinking water
No pee or berries tonight since 5pm eastern time


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does

Hay will help her temp come up. Go ahead and feed her all the hay she wants but no grain right now. Do you have an old sweat shirt you can put on her? If you have any B vitamins I would give her a shot of that. If your house is air conditioned she might get chilled inside? Not sure what your outside night time temps are.


----------



## Squires

Let her have her hay -- the fermentation in the rumen will give out heat. During bitter winters we always have free-choice hay and it keeps them warmer. 

I wonder if she was feeling ill and stopped eating her hay and got chilled?

Can you pin a blanket around her? Just a thought.


----------



## Natural Beauty Farm

Temp went from 85 to 63 outside as soon as sun set.
House temp is 87 right now. Don't use Air Conditioning. Old farmhouse that I use as emergency barn.

She started to loose coordination in back legs
Vet came over and we gave her
Bo-Se
Thymine
Banamine
Draxin

He looked at my hay and thought it too rich, he is going home to get me a bale from his barn. But did not want me to feed until she hit 100 for a temp.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

More went on than her just going into a stall and being locked in....she went in by herself because she was slammed by another goat? Something has depressed her rumen, if it was alot longer than just overnight it can be from not having any roughage in it, no forage and no hay. With her rumen not functioning properly she then isn't manufacturing any B vitmains, why the very first thing I do with a goat I have a questions about......take temp, give ringers for fluids, b vitmains, probiotics/yeast, run a fecal and check for anemia. Only in a healthy functioning rumen will a doe not go into polio if she is down. Banamine will continue to lower the temp and what symptoms did the vet see that she needed Draxinn?

Although you are now treating her for polio with the Thiamin, and continue it, something brought on the polio. Vicki


----------



## Natural Beauty Farm

Horse jumped fence and locked her in, she was guarding door and had kicked holes in it. Lightening hit tree in fence line between the horses and the goats last night.

Vet thought horse might have kicked the doe, since side was tender, but nothing was broken. X-ray confirmed. Gave Banamine for pain.

He is a cow vet and pneumonia is causing lots of problems. Draxin was because she had been on the ground and cold for so long. Ward off secondary problems........

Fecal was clean

Eyes were pink when I found her, turned white now along with tongue and gums 

Temp is 99.0

Gave her some hay, but she is not interested. New, old, alfalfa or Timothy.

Got a donated cud, she did make a face when I put it in 

She is walking better again.

Don't know what else I can do.............


----------



## goatkid

With the tender side, lack of rumen function and pale eyelids, I'm wondering if she is bleeding internally. According to my vet, the Xrays they use will show broken bones, but not things like tissue damage or tumors. It sounds to me like she's been injured. Sudden temperature changes will not cause those symptoms in a goat. Here in Montana, it's not at all unusual for it to be 85 in the day and in the 40's at night and my Nubians do OK. The lack of rumen function is what is causing the low temperature. If she's not drinking, warm LR should hydrate and help warm her.


----------



## hsmomof4

:yeahthat


----------



## Ashley

Internal bleeding is what I thought too.


----------



## Guest

How is she today
Barb


----------



## Natural Beauty Farm

Temperature dropped a bit over night to 97.8
At 4am she peed and pooed berries very large
At 7 she pooed berries very small
At 9 she pooed large clumps

Had her on LR since last night.
Today she is looking for the coldest place to lay down in. I've got her happy in a shady spot though for right now with some sun on her rumen.
Vet is coming out during his lunch to check on her.


----------



## Natural Beauty Farm

Her temp is at 102.4 tonight.
Got her another cud.

Still looking for coldest, darkest place to lay down. Eyes seem to be fine though.
Still not interested in actually eating hay, just mouthing it.

Fingers crossed.


----------



## buckrun

Very good! Can you tell if the rumen is turning over? Have you seen her cudding?
Do you have any beet pulp? It's time to entice her to eat. Something high fiber but tasty.
Good going with the cud replacement! Excellent.


----------

